

How to not recruit someone - rafaqueque
http://blog.rafael.pt/2014/11/02/how-to-not-recruit-someone.html

======
chrisbennet
The first mistake is accepting a connection on linked to someone you don't
know •professionally*. Once you accept a connection to a recruiter you now
have 500+ secondary connections to people that you have nothing in common with
- except that you both once looked for a job.

[http://www.brelson.com/2011/05/how-recruiters-are-posing-
a-t...](http://www.brelson.com/2011/05/how-recruiters-are-posing-a-threat-to-
linkedin-even-though-they-dont-mean-to/)

